# Weekly Competition 2014-34



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F R2 U' F2 U R2 U'
*2. *R F' R2 U2 F U2 F' U
*3. *F2 U' R' U2 F2 R' F' R U'
*4. *U' R' U F2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 U'
*5. *F' R2 F2 U R' U R' F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D2 R' D2 F U' B' R2 U' L B2 R
*2. *F2 B D2 F' U2 R' F B' D R D2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 B2
*3. *L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D' U' F2 U F2 R D B2 U2 F U B2 L U2 B
*4. *D B2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U F2 U R F D L' U B' U2 R' D' F'
*5. *U2 L' B2 R' B2 R F2 L' D2 L2 U2 B F' L D B L' U' L U F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 B' R' Uw' R Uw2 Fw L2 B' U Rw U' B Uw B D Fw' L2 F' D' Fw L B Rw2 U2 L D2 Uw Fw' D2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 D' Uw'
*2. *D2 R U2 Rw' R2 D' R' Uw2 R2 Uw F R' Fw2 Rw2 F Rw R' D2 R' Fw F2 U2 Rw' D' Uw Rw U' L U' Rw' Fw2 F' D' Fw2 D2 Rw U' Rw' Uw2 Fw'
*3. *D' L' Uw' Rw' D' Uw Fw2 F2 L R' Uw2 U F2 R' Uw F' R Fw' U Rw2 Fw Rw R' B' F' U' R' U B2 Fw D2 L2 R B' Fw2 F D' B L' R'
*4. *D Rw U2 Fw' F2 D Uw2 L Uw' Rw' D R B2 U2 B' L2 U F2 Uw F' D' Fw2 D2 Fw2 F' L' B' F L2 R2 F2 L' B' Uw2 Rw R' Fw' R' U Rw'
*5. *Uw U2 Rw U' Rw Fw F2 L2 R2 Fw2 Rw R2 B2 F' D2 L' R2 B Fw2 U' Rw' B Fw D2 B L' Uw' F D Uw2 B L Rw2 Uw Rw D B' R' Fw2 L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 D' L F2 L' Bw D2 Dw U' Bw D2 Bw' Uw Lw2 B2 D Dw' R2 Dw2 F' Rw Bw Uw' U' F Uw Bw Dw Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 Uw B2 Rw2 Dw2 U2 Lw Rw U B2 Fw' F Uw Lw Fw2 Uw2 R Fw2 Rw F Lw2 Dw B Rw' Bw2 Fw' Dw Fw Dw2
*2. *L B' Fw Uw2 Lw' Rw U B' Uw B Bw' Lw2 F Lw' B D2 Uw' U2 B' Fw U B R2 U' L B' L Uw2 U Bw2 Dw2 Lw Rw' Uw' Rw2 R2 F R Bw Fw' L Bw2 Fw' Uw U2 L B2 F L2 Rw' Dw' U Fw' F Rw' D Uw2 U F2 D'
*3. *Dw' Bw' F' L' F Rw U' B2 Bw Fw' Dw Uw U2 Lw' Uw' R2 Fw2 Lw Dw2 U2 L Rw R2 Fw D Lw' Rw' R Bw Dw' Uw' U2 L' Lw' R2 Uw2 B' F U Fw F D' Dw2 Bw' Rw B' D2 Uw2 L' Lw' R2 U' L Dw Lw2 Dw2 U2 L Lw B2
*4. *L' Dw2 U' Bw' Dw' F' L' U2 R2 D2 B Dw2 Bw Dw2 B2 Dw2 U' L2 B2 R' D2 L' U' B Lw2 D' Bw2 U' Rw' R2 Bw R' Uw' B2 Bw Rw R' F L2 B F' Uw' B Bw2 Lw' Dw' Uw' Rw Fw Lw Dw2 U' Fw2 L' Rw Bw D2 U Rw Bw2
*5. *Dw2 Lw B' D' Rw' D2 F' R2 F' L' Rw2 Fw D2 Bw2 Fw U Bw' Fw' F' U2 Bw2 U R2 Dw' Rw B Bw Rw Dw2 Lw' Rw F2 Rw' D' B2 L Rw U2 R' B U Lw Rw' Dw' Fw' U' R2 F' Lw2 Bw D2 Dw' U Rw' R' F' Rw' Bw' Lw' R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *U2 R' B 2B2 2R R 2D2 B 2F F2 3U' U' 2B 3F F' R' 3F' L' R2 2U F 3U 2L2 2U' B2 2B 3F' 2F' F2 L2 3R' 2R2 3F' L' 2D B 2R 3U' U' 2B2 2D 3F2 2F' 2U2 U' L2 D 2D' 2R' R 2D' 3R B' F 3U U2 B' 2B2 3R' 3U B2 D' 2U' 2F 2L2 2F2 F2 D 2D' R
*2. *B 2F D2 3U' L2 D2 2D 2U 2L' 2R R2 F' 3U2 2L 2D 2L R 2B2 U 3F' 2U 3F2 U' 2B2 L' 2L2 2R2 B' 2F' F2 R2 2F2 F2 2L2 D2 2U2 U 3R 2B D' 2B' 2L 3F 2R2 3U B 2B 2R2 2F' 3R2 3F D2 2U U 3F' 2F2 2R 2B2 F' D 3F 3U 2U B' 2R2 2B 3R 2R2 2F2 R
*3. *D' 3F U2 B' D2 L2 3F 3U2 3R 3U' R 3U2 2U B F2 D2 2R R' 3F' 3R 2R B' 2D 2B2 2L2 2R' 2B F2 L' 2B 3U2 2L F D2 3U 3R' 2B2 3F2 2L' 2R R2 D2 B' 2B' 3F' F2 2D' 2L B2 F 2R' U 2L2 U' 2R2 3F' 2U 2L2 3U2 R 2D' 3U' L 2L' 2D2 U R2 2D' 2L' R2
*4. *2U' 2R 2F' 2U' 3R2 D2 2R' 2F 2R2 R D' 2U2 3R2 2U' 3F R D2 R D 3U 2U 2B 2D2 B2 F2 D U' 2L2 3R U' B' 2R D2 3R2 3U' 3F2 L2 2L' 3R' 2R R' 2B 2R F2 D' U B2 2B F2 L' 3R R' 3U 2L' R U' 2B F 2R2 B 2L2 3F 2D' 2B2 3R2 3F2 3U B2 D2 U
*5. *2U2 L 2B' 2F' U2 2L' 2U' 3R' 3F 2L' 3F' R' 2B2 D2 2B R2 D 2R D 2B 2D' U2 2B 3F2 3R2 2U B' 2B2 F U' F2 3R2 R 3U2 2L 3U U 3F F' D 3F2 3U2 L2 2L' B 2B' F2 L' 3U 2L2 U 2L 2R' 2U2 2L2 3R' 2R2 3F L' B2 3R2 B' 2F' F' 3U2 B 2B L 3R' 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L' 3R2 2F 3L 2B' 2L' 2B' 3B2 2F2 3L2 3D' L' 2L2 3R2 D' 2R' R' 3B F2 3U' 2L' 3L R2 F 3R' 3F R2 3D 3R' U' 2F U B' L2 3R R' U' 3B 3F 2L2 3R' 3D' 2L' 3D 3F2 2R B2 2B2 3F' R 2D2 F' 2L2 3U F 3U2 B2 2B' 2R' 2B2 U' 2B 2L' 2D2 L R' 2U' B F2 3U L 3L 2R2 2B' 2F 3D' 2B' 3B 3U 3R B' 2B U 2L 2U2 L2 3L' R2 2D' U' B2 F' D2 L2 2R' F' 2L' 3D 2F2 F2
*2. *F2 2D' 3L 2R' 2D 3D' 3U2 2U' U' R' D 3U' U B F D2 3U' 3R F' 2D R2 3F' 3D2 F' 3D2 2B' 3L2 3U' 2B 2F 3L2 3B2 2F2 2L2 2D L2 3L 2R2 U2 2L' B' 3B' 2R' 3D 2B' L 3L' 3U 2B' 2L2 B' 3B2 2L2 F' 2U' B2 D 3B' L' 3B' 3L' 2R' F 2D' 2F 2U' 2F 2U2 3R' 3D' 2R' 2D B2 3L2 2B' 2L B' 3F' 2L2 2F 2U 2L B2 3D' 2B D 3B2 D F2 2D L 2F 3D2 L2 2L2 R2 3B' 2L2 3D2 2U'
*3. *2F' 2D' 2U' 3L2 3R' B' 3F2 L2 2F' F2 L D' 3R2 2R 3F2 3U2 3R 3D2 3U' B2 3B2 2D B 3U R' 3F' 2F2 2R R F2 3U2 3R 2R' B 3D 3U U2 2B2 R2 3D2 2B 3R2 3D2 2U' L' 2F U 3B2 3R B' 3F' F 3L 3R 2R' R U' 3B2 U B' 2D2 3B R B' 3D 2U L2 2D' L' R' 2D' 3U' L2 3U L2 3R 3B2 3D' U2 3R' D' 2U2 U B 2F 3R D' 3U' L2 F 3D2 3U' 2L2 2B' 3U' U L 2F2 F' 2D
*4. *U L' 3F' 2R' U2 L 3L F 3L2 2U2 U 3B' 3U' 2L' B 3D2 2L 3L 3R 2R' 2F 2L 2D2 3R2 3U2 3B2 2D 3L' 2B 2L' 3B2 3L' B2 F U2 3B 2R B2 3B2 F R' 2B' U' B' 3B R2 2F 3L' 2D2 3D 3F2 L F2 2R' B' 3F 2F 2R U' B' 3R2 2F 2R2 D2 3U' 3F' 3R2 2F F2 D' 2B' 3F' 2D' 2U2 3B 2D2 U 2F' 2R R 2D 3R' 2R' 2U2 U2 B' 2B F 2L 3L2 3R' B2 3D2 L2 2R2 3U' L' 2L 2B2 R'
*5. *3F2 3D2 2F R 3U2 2L 3R D' 2D2 U2 2F' 3L2 B2 3F2 2F2 F' 2D' 3F 3U2 3F' 2F2 D' 2U' B2 3B 3F' 3U' 2F' U2 L 3L 3U' F L 2U2 3B 2F U' 2B' F2 3U 2B L2 U2 3F2 3L' 2F D2 3D 3R2 3B' 2F R' 3B2 3L2 3R2 2B2 L R U' 3R B' 2U 3F2 L2 2L2 3R U 2F' D 3D 3R2 3D2 2L2 2R2 3D' B 2D 2U2 U2 2B 3B2 L' 2D 3U2 2U2 3F' D' L' 3U2 3B2 2D 3D 3B2 2L' 3R' D' 3D' 3B' 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F' R U' F' U2 F2 R' U' R'
*2. *U R2 F U' R' F R U' R' U'
*3. *U F U2 R2 F R' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 D' U F2 L' D' R' U R2 F L' D R2 U
*2. *D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 D' B' L' D2 B2 F2 D' F2 L F' R2
*3. *B' R' U' L U' B' U' D' L U2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D' L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw F' D Uw' B' U2 Rw2 Fw2 R U' B' Rw2 B R' Uw' U F' D2 Uw' R2 U2 R B' Uw2 B U Fw L2 Fw2 F' Uw' U' L D Rw U Rw R F L2
*2. *D' L' B2 Fw' L' Fw L' Fw L' B2 D Uw' L B2 Uw' F2 D2 B2 L' B2 Fw U2 R2 Fw F D B R' F L2 R Uw2 R2 Uw' U' R Uw2 R2 Fw2 D2
*3. *Rw' D2 Rw' R2 Uw' L2 F2 Rw F' Rw2 Fw2 U2 F L' U F' U2 Fw' U2 B2 U R' Uw2 B Uw U' B2 Fw' R2 D Uw' U2 L Uw' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Fw Rw2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 Uw2 Fw F2 L F Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 U' L2 R' Uw Fw R2 U2 Rw2 Fw Rw R' B' Rw B U2 L2 Lw2 Bw Uw U' L2 U L' F2 L R' D Dw' F2 Rw' Uw2 Lw2 D' B' U' R2 D' L Bw Uw2 L Fw2 Dw Lw2 Fw L Lw' D Uw L' Rw'
*2. *B Fw2 Dw L2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw' L2 Lw B2 Bw Fw L' U' B' L U2 Lw2 Rw2 R F' Lw' D Dw2 B' Bw Fw R2 Dw Uw U B' Lw2 U' F' Rw Dw U' Bw2 R' B' Lw' B Fw' Rw Fw L' Lw F L Bw Lw2 Rw R' B Bw2 R Uw' U2
*3. *R' B2 Dw Uw L' D' Bw' L Dw2 L R' F2 D' Lw2 R D R' Uw L Bw' R D Uw R' Fw2 L Uw Lw R2 Uw2 Bw2 U Bw' Fw Dw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' B2 Fw2 L2 F' Dw2 F L' Dw2 L2 Rw Dw' L R Dw2 Lw Bw L' F' Lw B' Fw' Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' L2 D' 2D' B' L 3U' B 2D 3U' 2U' 3F' 3R' 2B' 3F' R 2D 2F2 3U' B 3R 3F' L' 2B 3F' 2U B' 2B 3F F 3U2 L2 3R2 2F2 D 2R2 F2 2L 3R2 3U2 3R 3U L 2D' U B' 3F 2D' B2 2F' 3U B2 2D' 2R 2B' L' 3U 2L R2 F' D 2F' U 2B F U2 2F' 3R2 2U' 3R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U 2L 2R' F 3L' D L2 3L2 2R' D' U' 3F2 2F2 3R B' 3L' 3U 2U2 R2 B2 2F' 2L' 3L2 2R R 3F2 3L2 R2 3D 3F2 R' 3U' L' 3U2 3F2 U F2 2D2 3D 2F' F 2R 3D2 R' 3U L2 B' 2B D2 L2 2L' 2R R 2D L 2B' 2F L 3L2 3R R' B 3B 2L B2 3B' 2L D2 U' 3L B' 3F 3R2 R F2 3D2 3U2 L' 3D2 2U F2 3L' B 3R 2U 2F2 3D2 B 2U2 2L' B F2 2D 3U2 L' R2 3D' F' 2R' 3F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B R2 F' U L D L2 F' D'
*2. *F U2 L' D B2 R F' U2 D F U2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U
*3. *D' B' L2 U B2 U2 F R L' F U F2 L2 U D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2
*4. *B2 L2 D L2 D U B2 R2 D F2 R2 F L R2 D2 U2 F R U L U2
*5. *B' L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' R D B L D U' F' U L2 F'
*6. *B2 D2 B' L' B' L D' L F R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2
*7. *U2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 R B F2 U' F' R' B' F' D' U
*8. *U' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U L' R2 B2 F R D' B2 D B' D
*9. *D2 B2 D B2 D R2 D F2 U' F2 U2 L' F' U R' B D' F D2 R' D2
*10. *B2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 R B2 U2 L' D L' D' F R U L' B2 R' D
*11. *D2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' L' U' B2 L' B' F' U F' U L'
*12. *F2 B' U B' D L D F' B' R D R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U2
*13. *U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R' U R2 F' U B' R F2 D' U' F'
*14. *F' L' D L' U R2 B' U B' U2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 F2 B2
*15. *R2 D2 L2 D R2 D F2 U' R2 D R2 F D R' D U2 L U' B2 L2 R2
*16. *B2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B R2 U F L U2 R D2 F L' D2 U2
*17. *U2 R' B2 R B2 R' F2 L R B2 U2 B L' U' B L2 B' R' U2 F
*18. *B' U R F D B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 U' F2 B2 U R2 F2 D'
*19. *U B2 U R2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 B' F D' R' D2 U' L U' B2 U2
*20. *U' L2 R2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 U F2 L' U F' U2 R2 D B' L' U' R2
*21. *L2 D2 L2 U L2 U F2 D' B' U' L2 F R D F L U' R2 U
*22. *F2 D2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R B' L' D2 R2 U' B D F' L2 D2
*23. *F D2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 D F D2 R F2 L R' B F U'
*24. *U2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L' D F' R' U' L' R' D' U2 R2 B'
*25. *B' R2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F' D B2 R F U' R B2 R F U
*26. *D2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D B2 U' B R' F R F D' R2 F2 U'
*27. *R2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 L D B' U' R U L B' D2 L D
*28. *F2 R2 D B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 F2 R' D2 B' D' L U F D F2 U2
*29. *D' R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 L' D R B' D' U' B' R B D'
*30. *L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D R F2 U F' L2 D2 L2 B U F'
*31. *L2 F D2 F U2 L2 F U2 F' R2 F D U2 B' F R' U B R2 U
*32. *F' R2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 U' F' U2 B L B' D' F2 L' F
*33. *U2 F2 L' U' F2 U2 B' L' D2 B' U' F2 U' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2
*34. *R2 L2 F L' F2 L2 D2 F2 B' D F2 D2 F2 B' R2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2
*35. *L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D F2 R' F' R2 U L' B' D2 R F U'
*36. *D2 B' D2 F R2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 B L' F2 L D' U B2 L U' B2
*37. *B2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 F' D2 R' D R B' L R2 D R2
*38. *R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D U2 R2 U' F2 R F' R F L2 F' D2 R F2
*39. *D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 F' L2 D2 U' L' R2 D R' F D2 B R' B'
*40. *L U' B' D L' D B' U F B R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 F U2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 F D' B2 R' U2 B L D L2 B
*2. *U2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 L D' B2 L' R D' F R' D2 B F
*3. *R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F' L' D R U B2 D L U R'
*4. *R2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 U2 B F U L F' D2 B R U2 L U2
*5. *D2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R D R D2 B U R' D F R' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U2 R2 B U2 B R2 D2 B U2 B2 L R2 U F R F2 R U2 F' R
*2. *B D2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 F' U2 L2 D F D' R' F U' R F2 L D'
*3. *F2 R2 B' U' L2 D B' D2 R' D R2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 B D2 B R2
*4. *F2 D2 B' R2 D2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 R D L2 U' L' F' U2
*5. *D' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 B' F2 U2 L' D R' D L2 D F' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 D2 B' F2 R2 B R2 D2 F L2 F2 D R F L' R' D2 B F2 L2 R
*2. *D2 L D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 B' F R' D B2 L' U' B F
*3. *F' R2 L' D F' B2 U F2 R' B D L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' D B2 D'
*4. *U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D' U' F' D R B2 U2 R' D2 L B2
*5. *D' F2 D' F U' B U2 B' R U B2 U2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' B2 U2 R F2 L U2 B2 F2 L' D' B F2 R D' F' L U' B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U R2 U2 R' U' F U' R' U'
*3. *B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 F' U2 L' D' F U F D' R' B D
*4. *Rw2 Fw2 R Uw B F Rw Uw Fw F Uw F L' Uw L2 Fw2 D' Uw L' B2 F' D2 R' B' L' Rw2 Fw' F' L2 Rw R Uw2 L2 D2 U L B2 L2 D2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 F U2 R' F' R' F' R
*3. *D R2 U L2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R D2 U B F2 L R' U B' L' D2
*4. *B2 Fw F Rw F2 Rw B2 F2 Uw2 L' Uw Fw' R2 Fw2 F Uw B2 D Uw U B R' Uw' B' L' D2 Uw L Rw2 B2 Fw' Uw Fw Rw Uw2 Rw2 R Uw2 Fw Rw
*5. *L' B D' Bw D2 Bw2 D' Dw U2 Lw2 Rw R' B D2 Uw' B' Rw B' L' R' D R U L2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 Fw2 R F2 Lw' B2 Fw2 Lw' Uw' B' Bw2 L' Uw' Lw2 Fw' F2 Dw2 Uw Rw2 U L2 U2 R B2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' Fw L' Rw2 F2 L2 F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=3 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B L U' R' L U R l r b u'
*2. *L' R' L U' L R' B L l' r' b' u'
*3. *L R U' R U' R B' R' r' b u'
*4. *R' U' R' U' L R' B' l r' b
*5. *R L R B L' U' L r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-3, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, 0) / (0, -5)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(0, 5) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' D U L D' R' D' L'
*2. *L D' L' U' D' R L' R' D
*3. *L D U D L U' D' R' U'
*4. *L' R' L' R L' U D' U'
*5. *L' U' R U D U L' R' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Aug 19, 2014)

2x2 : 3.89, 4.72, (2.88), (6.25), 5.31 = 4.64
3x3 : 17.98, (15.04), (18.23), 15.49, 16.20 = 16.56
4x4 : (47.83), 56.32, (1:02.64), 54.85, 56.82 = 56.00
5x5 : 1:36.08, 1:50.91, (1:53.95), 1:46.60, (1:35.98) = 1:44.53
6x6 : (3:10.64), 2:58.45, 2:58.40, (2:46.00), 3:00.20 = 2:59.02
7x7 : (4:29.07), (3:58.64), 4:07.66, 3:59.73, 4:21.05 = 4:09.48
2x2 BLD : DNF, DNF, 54.91 = 54.91
3x3 BLD : 2:21.10, 2:05.56, 2:51.08 = 2:05.56
4x4 BLD : DNF (11:31)
5x5 BLD : 
Multi BLD : 2/3 (12:41)
3x3 OH : 42.31, 44.02, 45.47, (51.99), (38.42) = 43.93
MTS : 57.49, 57.35, (1:02.67), 54.96, (48.50) = 56.60
2-4 relay : 1:21.71
2-5 relay : 3:15.68
Clock : 14.85, 16.72, (13.85), (21.63), 14.81 = 15.46
Megaminx : 1:43.96, (1:44.07), (1:24.31), 1:34.73, 1:32.58 = 1:37.09
Pyraminx : 6.93, 6.49, (7.28), 6.87, (5.12) = 6.76
Square-1 : 46.73, (1:06.59), 52.00, (38.49), 51.67 = 50.13
Skewb : 10.20, (17.31), (10.12), 13.43, 10.39 = 11.34


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 19, 2014)

*2x2*: 7.99, (4.36), 4.46, (12.28), 8.92 = *7.12*
*3x3*: (24.52), (18.69), 18.96, 20.35, 19.33 =*19.55*. These are by far the worst solves I do all week. Seriously.
*OH*: 37.37, 33.81, (41.38), 39.00, (32.23) = *36.73*
*2BLD*: DNF, DNF, 2:33.46 = *2:33.46*
*3BLD*: DNF, 10:35.87, 8:40.31 = *8:40.31*
*Pyaminx*: (8.99), (15.00), 11.23, 14.91, 9.86 = *12.00*


----------



## Royiky (Aug 19, 2014)

2x2:3.88 (4.04) 3.34 (2.79) 3.76 = 3.66
3x3:17.10 (17.52) 17.06 (14.76) 17.10 = 17.09
2Blind:26.01 26.81 27.93 = 26.92
OH: (32.77) 32.47 32.64 31.43 (30.19) = 32.18
Feet:1:30.59 (1:29.83) 1:42.15 (DNF) 1:56.62 = 1:43.12
Pyraminx:5.72 5.84 5.54 (6.04) (5.21) = 5.70
Skewb: (9.11) 9.03 (6.19) 8.15 9.00 = 8.73


----------



## fdcuber (Aug 20, 2014)

2x2x2 : 6.58, 5.84, (10.58), 7.74, (5.44) = 6.72
3x3x3 : (15.82), (10.95), 14.36, 13.64, 15.19 = 14.40
2x2x2 Blindfolded : (33.10), (1:02.27), 37.29 = 40.29
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 3:35.92, (3:32.11), (3:51.42) = 3:39.81
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded : 2/2 DNF
3x3x3 One Handed : (24.51), 31.56, 26.33, (34.48), 26.43 = 28.11


----------



## JasonDL13 (Aug 20, 2014)

This is my first forum competition. It was really fun.

2x2: 7.49 [ (5.08), 6.48, 7.46, (9.21), 8.52 ]
3x3: 33.22 [ (42.61), 30.28, 30.82, 38.57, (26.84) ]

2x2 BLD: 1:02.46 [1:02.46[18.75], DNF, DNF]
3x3 BLD: DNF [ (DNF(7:34.21) DNF(4:54.50)[2:39.30] (DNF(4:42.60)[2:52.94]) ] <-- OH YEAH
Match The Scramble: DNF (Avg) [ 3:22.09, DNF(1:11.29), 4:11.94, 3:02.37, DNF(3:01.26) ]


----------



## Deathranger999 (Aug 20, 2014)

*2x2:* 6.68, (10.02), (3.42), 6.24, 4.51 = *5.81*
*3x3:* (14.70), 15.58, (16.98), 15.08, 16.71 = *15.79*
*4x4:* (1:09.87), 1:04.67, 1:02.06, (57.99), 1:05.24 = *1:03.99*
*3x3OH:* (54.46), 30.56, 31.42, 29.89, (26.88) = *30.62*
*2x2-4x4 Relay:* 1:24.53
*Pyraminx:* 8.67, 9.98, (10.47), (7.52), 8.14 = *8.93*
*Skewb:* 17.26, (15.26), 15.29, 17.31, (22.14) = *16.62*


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 20, 2014)

*2X2X2:* 8.34 (12.46) (5.14) 10.11 9.33 = *9.26*
*3X3X3:* 22.35 (19.84) (25.87) 20.11 20.50 = *20.99*
*4X4X4:* (1:34.67) 2:08.81 2:08.97 (2:09.72) 1:54.10 = *2:03.96* 
*3X3X3 One handed:* 1:24.60 (1:51.93) 1:11.27 1:15.27 (1:00.20) = *1:17.05* // First timed session in a year
*Skewb:* (DNF) 1:11.32 1:08.60 1:14.16 (51.35) = *1:11.36* // First timed session ever
*Pyraminx:* (15.17) 20.82 (35.22) 34.05 20.78 =* 25.22*


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2014)

*3x3:* 14.71, (9.33), 13.18, 11.27, (14.76) = *13.05*
*4x4:* 50.68, 48.40, (51.68), (44.26), 47.65 = *48.91*
*megaminx:* 1:07.13, 1:04.40, 1:04.96, (1:07.56), (1:00.10) = *1:05.50*
*skewb:* 11.12, 10.32, (6.39), 9.17, (11.47) = *10.20*


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 20, 2014)

*6x6x6*: 3:48.23, (7:18.35), 3:53.98, (3:19.41), 3:26.52 = *3:42.94*
-yay for consistency
*5x5x5*: 2:05.77, 2:05.05, 2:02.57, (2:09.99), (1:54.80) = *2:04.46*
*3x3x3*: (12.73), 14.42, (15.50), 14.95, 13.78 = *14.38*
-really good
*2x2x2*: 7.82, 7.81, (4.83), (9.07), 5.72 = *7.11*
*3x3x3 OH*: (42.68), 48.91, (57.10), 50.83, 54.38 = *51.37*
*skewb*: (19.15), (34.62), 21.83, 25.45, 33.06 = *26.78*
*pyraminx*: 11.13, (8.71), 11.89, 11.94, (15.17) = *11.65*
*2x2x2 BLD*: 41.74, 1:30.59, 1:06.10+ = *41.74*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:59.98, 3:20.21, DNF(3:16.94) = *2:59.98*
- [1:27.81];
- [1:56.62];
- [1:52.25] corners off by a U', and two 2-cycles of edges
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF(21:54.66), DNF(22:24.20), DNF(20:13.01) = *DNF*
- [11:17.85] 3 centers, execution mistake, realized part-way through that I had probably made the mistake but wasn't sure so kept going;
- [8:22.42] 3 wings, also made a mistake at the start of centers and had to undo everything to fix it, plus one long pause near the end of execution;
- [11:49.40] 3 wings because of execution mistake; also mismemorized centers but was able to correct based on visual memory;
- 1/6 accuracy isn't very encouraging  goal for next week is a sub-20 success
*6x6x6 BLD*: DNF(1:41:48.53) = *DNF*
- [52:25.97] 3 inner wings, and messed up the r,l slices in outer wings
*3x3x3 multi-BLD*: *2/4* in *23:20.82*
- [11:58.24] at least there is no issue with time; both unsolved had 2 twisted corners, as well as 3-cycle of edges and 2 flipped edges respectively.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey, I wanted to ask, if you could make an All-Time-Ranking on the website 
Im not sure, if this is a good idea or not, because its a little bit killing the sence of the WEEKLY Competition, but it might be nice to see^^
Sorry for my English again...


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 21, 2014)

*5x5x5 BLD:* 48:23


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2014)

ichcubegerne said:


> Hey, I wanted to ask, if you could make an All-Time-Ranking on the website
> Im not sure, if this is a good idea or not, because its a little bit killing the sence of the WEEKLY Competition, but it might be nice to see^^
> Sorry for my English again...


Perhaps I can make one as far back as from 2008-2014, *when* we get our local net in order.
I don't have the results further back than that. (and right now I only have back to 2011 and I did an
all-time-list of that in January if I remember correctly).


----------



## ichcubegerne (Aug 21, 2014)

You could also start this ranking from now or 2011^^ Almost everybody is getting better, so I think the old results are not so important, because the people will have better times after some time^^


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2014)

ichcubegerne said:


> You could also start this ranking from now or 2011^^ Almost everybody is getting better, so I think the old results are not so important, because the people will have better times after some time^^



Sorry. I misunderstood you. I thought of a sum of the points in the weekly
contests, not a ranking based on the results. As there is no control at all of
the results, a ranking is not that meaningful. The thought has been raised 
before but rejected. I don't think I want to do that. A webpage with all those
results though, so you can look up old results and follow your own improvements
though is something I might do. (Sort of like the WCA database but without
the rankings).


----------



## ichcubegerne (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh ok  
Yeah that would be a good idea too


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 23, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> A webpage with all those
> results though, so you can look up old results and follow your own improvements
> though is something I might do. (Sort of like the WCA database but without
> the rankings).


That would be cool! I only cube for a few hours every Tuesday when the weekly comp. scrambles are released, so I would have all results in a database.


----------



## Dene (Aug 24, 2014)

*3x3:* 17.16, 16.49, 16.65, 13.12, 15.42 = 16.19
*4x4:* 58.01, 1:01.13, 1:02.00, 1:03.76, 57.97 = 1:00.38
*5x5:* 1:43.90, 1:39.55, 1:42.80, 1:39.66, 1:30.78 = 1:40.67
*6x6:* 3:09.87, 3:05.51, 2:58.06, 2:50.01, 3:12.43 = 3:04.48
*7x7:* 4:56.41, 4:50.60, 4:20.06, 4:22.04, 4:43.79 = 4:38.81
*OH:* 33.82, 36.60, 29.07, 27.79, 26.94 = 30.23
*Megaminx:* 2:03.95, 2:24.99, 2:18.25, 2:02.75, 2:03.85 = 2:08.68


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 26, 2014)

*3x3: *(16.01), 19.35, (22.86), 18.20, 19.53 = *19.03*

*3BLD: * DNF(5:36.80), 4:30.67, 5:10.69


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 26, 2014)

fdcuber said:


> 3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded : 2/2 DNF


Why is this a DNF? 2/2 means 2 solved cubes. But you got to have a time too.
I assume 0/2 = DNF but please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 26, 2014)

Results week 34: congrats to qaz, Iggy and AndersB

*2x2x2*(33)

 2.38 stevecho816
 2.70 riley
 2.94 DanpHan
 2.99 Lapinsavant
 3.23 Iggy
 3.56 Daniel Wu
 3.66 Royiky
 3.80 cubingallday
 4.23 qaz
 4.55 CyanSandwich
 4.60 AndersB
 4.64 bacyril
 4.76 dinostef
 4.81 bh13
 4.81 mrjames113083
 4.96 giorgi
 5.16 ws
 5.41 ichcubegern
 5.81 Deathranger999
 6.72 fdcuber
 6.85 ComputerGuy365
 6.95 Schmidt
 7.12 notfeliks
 7.12 Keroma12
 7.46 kuba1542
 7.49 JasonDL13
 7.72 Gordon
 8.61 MaxHofer
 8.71 Bubbagrub
 9.02 d4m1no
 9.24 evileli
 9.26 MarcelP
 16.42 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(45)

 9.10 Lapinsavant
 9.62 riley
 9.92 DanpHan
 11.89 Daniel Wu
 12.06 dinostef
 12.08 AndersB
 12.26 cubingallday
 12.48 qaz
 12.68 Iggy
 12.84 Sessinator
 13.05 SirWaffle
 13.08 ichcubegern
 13.96 bh13
 14.37 giorgi
 14.38 Keroma12
 14.40 fdcuber
 15.79 Deathranger999
 16.19 Dene
 16.20 mrjames113083
 16.25 Mikel
 16.56 bacyril
 17.09 Royiky
 17.89 CyanSandwich
 18.00 Perff
 18.15 port
 18.78 Cale S
 18.79 thatkid
 19.00 Regimaster
 19.03 Sir E Brum
 19.27 LostGent
 19.55 notfeliks
 20.52 evileli
 20.88 ws
 20.99 MarcelP
 21.13 kuba1542
 22.16 cubefanatic
 23.05 Schmidt
 23.45 d4m1no
 23.97 MaxHofer
 24.85 Gordon
 25.86 ComputerGuy365
 30.67 CubeBird
 33.22 JasonDL13
 36.05 Bubbagrub
 39.74 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(27)

 43.53 DanpHan
 43.65 riley
 45.72 Iggy
 48.91 SirWaffle
 49.51 cubingallday
 50.15 qaz
 53.84 AndersB
 55.83 Daniel Wu
 56.00 bacyril
 58.01 dinostef
 1:00.38 Dene
 1:01.46 ichcubegern
 1:03.38 bh13
 1:03.78 port
 1:03.99 Deathranger999
 1:04.93 giorgi
 1:12.91 thatkid
 1:17.37 Mikel
 1:20.95 Cale S
 1:25.09 d4m1no
 1:31.05 CyanSandwich
 1:36.66 Schmidt
 1:47.82 ComputerGuy365
 2:03.96 MarcelP
 2:04.62 evileli
 2:14.08 Gordon
 2:17.41 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:26.08 Lapinsavant
 1:39.36 dinostef
 1:40.67 Dene
 1:44.53 bacyril
 1:46.18 Iggy
 1:49.40 qaz
 2:00.06 Daniel Wu
 2:03.04 AndersB
 2:04.46 Keroma12
 2:14.22 ichcubegern
 2:15.36 giorgi
 2:24.84 bh13
 2:44.26 d4m1no
 3:21.93 Cale S
 4:05.17 evileli
 4:40.68 MatsBergsten
 5:04.94 Gordon
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:59.02 bacyril
 3:04.48 Dene
 3:05.95 qaz
 3:42.91 Keroma12
 3:54.05 AndersB
 4:22.42 ichcubegern
 5:02.97 Mikel
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:09.48 bacyril
 4:38.81 Dene
 5:14.67 AndersB
 6:34.54 ichcubegern
 DNF d4m1no
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 19.28 AndersB
 20.00 Iggy
 21.33 riley
 23.12 Daniel Wu
 23.79 bh13
 26.19 giorgi
 28.11 fdcuber
 28.39 dinostef
 28.87 cubingallday
 29.11 qaz
 30.10 Sessinator
 30.18 mrjames113083
 30.23 Dene
 30.62 Deathranger999
 32.18 Royiky
 32.51 ws
 36.73 notfeliks
 43.93 bacyril
 51.03 Schmidt
 51.37 Keroma12
 52.28 evileli
 1:01.81 d4m1no
 1:12.03 CyanSandwich
 1:12.36 Cale S
 1:15.47 Bubbagrub
 1:17.05 MarcelP
 DNF ichcubegern
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:43.12 Royiky
 1:43.29 qaz
 1:51.69 Iggy
 3:24.92 bh13
 3:54.10 CyanSandwich
 4:21.10 ichcubegern
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 6.00 Lapinsavant
 7.81 stevecho816
 11.23 Iggy
 15.45 cubingallday
 19.85 MatsBergsten
 21.98 qaz
 22.52 ichcubegern
 26.01 Royiky
 26.80 CyanSandwich
 37.29 fdcuber
 41.74 Keroma12
 42.61 AndersB
 54.91 bacyril
 59.52 Bubbagrub
 1:02.46 JasonDL13
 1:31.86 mrjames113083
 2:33.46 notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 33.46 Iggy
 37.41 Sessinator
 45.41 qaz
 1:23.38 MatsBergsten
 1:57.28 thatkid
 2:05.56 bacyril
 2:21.91 AndersB
 2:59.98 Keroma12
 3:19.49 ichcubegern
 3:41.56 cubingallday
 4:30.67 Sir E Brum
 8:40.31 notfeliks
 DNF Daniel Wu
 DNF Cale S
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF JasonDL13
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 2:54.89 mycube
 4:10.31 qaz
 6:31.17 CyanSandwich
 8:01.07 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
 DNF thatkid
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF bacyril
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

11:15.48 qaz
13:48.68 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF mycube
 DNF Mikel
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(5)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF qaz
 DNF thatkid
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Keroma12
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

11/11 (35:42)  Aleman
15/21 (56:26)  CyanSandwich
2/3 (12:41)  bacyril
5/9 (46:30)  MatsBergsten
2/4 (23:20)  Keroma12
0/2 (20:00)  fdcuber
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 51.45 Cale S
 55.29 qaz
 56.60 bacyril
 1:05.23 Iggy
 3:01.96 ichcubegern
 DNF AndersB
 DNF JasonDL13
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 54.75 riley
 1:08.27 Iggy
 1:13.03 dinostef
 1:14.43 ichcubegern
 1:15.27 AndersB
 1:18.42 mrjames113083
 1:20.22 qaz
 1:21.71 bacyril
 1:24.53 Deathranger999
 1:42.08 bh13
 1:45.12 d4m1no
 1:47.33 CyanSandwich
 1:52.31 Cale S
 2:51.94 Gordon
 3:08.42 evileli
 3:10.86 MatsBergsten
 3:26.33 Bubbagrub
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:54.90 dinostef
 3:08.71 qaz
 3:10.00 AndersB
 3:11.35 Iggy
 3:15.68 bacyril
 3:33.14 ichcubegern
 3:52.17 bh13
 4:55.54 d4m1no
 5:01.79 Cale S
 8:41.24 evileli
 8:55.09 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(3)

 2.08 AndersB
 2.30 Schmidt
 3.90 ichcubegern
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.86 AndersB
*Skewb*(22)

 7.40 cubingallday
 8.73 Royiky
 9.45 AndersB
 9.57 Cale S
 9.67 riley
 10.20 SirWaffle
 10.48 qaz
 11.25 port
 11.34 bacyril
 12.31 cubefanatic
 12.99 giorgi
 13.01 Iggy
 14.59 ichcubegern
 16.07 bh13
 16.62 Deathranger999
 17.03 Daniel Wu
 18.17 CyanSandwich
 22.64 Schmidt
 26.78 Keroma12
 28.41 Gordon
 31.23 Bubbagrub
 1:11.36 MarcelP
*Clock*(7)

 8.54 Perff
 10.41 DanpHan
 15.46 bacyril
 18.45 AndersB
 30.68 ichcubegern
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
*Pyraminx*(23)

 4.23 Daniel Wu
 4.30 Iggy
 5.18 port
 5.67 Regimaster
 5.70 Royiky
 6.08 cubingallday
 6.26 cubefanatic
 6.62 bh13
 6.64 giorgi
 6.76 bacyril
 7.25 qaz
 8.93 Deathranger999
 9.16 mrjames113083
 9.46 ichcubegern
 9.68 AndersB
 11.65 Keroma12
 12.00 notfeliks
 12.13 Cale S
 13.53 thatkid
 14.81 CyanSandwich
 15.51 Schmidt
 22.25 Bubbagrub
 25.22 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:05.50 SirWaffle
 1:29.32 Iggy
 1:37.09 bacyril
 1:50.44 bh13
 1:58.04 Daniel Wu
 2:08.68 Dene
 2:14.07 qaz
 2:38.02 ichcubegern
 DNF AndersB
*Square-1*(11)

 13.21 brandbest1
 20.88 Iggy
 30.36 riley
 32.52 Daniel Wu
 39.93 bh13
 42.01 qaz
 44.30 AndersB
 50.13 bacyril
 1:10.08 Cale S
 1:23.05 CyanSandwich
 2:42.13 ichcubegern
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

25 guusrs
30 okayama
31 qaz
32 YukiTanaka
36 AndersB
38 nccube
39 port
41 ichcubegern
43 CyanSandwich
50 Cale S
54 mrjames113083
69 Mikel

*Contest results*

336 qaz
297 Iggy
290 AndersB
266 bacyril
230 ichcubegern
210 CyanSandwich
203 Daniel Wu
192 cubingallday
191 riley
189 bh13
165 dinostef
161 Cale S
155 Keroma12
139 Royiky
139 giorgi
123 MatsBergsten
122 Dene
122 Lapinsavant
118 Deathranger999
118 DanpHan
116 mrjames113083
97 SirWaffle
97 port
93 fdcuber
80 Sessinator
74 thatkid
73 d4m1no
69 notfeliks
63 Schmidt
62 Mikel
58 evileli
54 stevecho816
51 ws
46 cubefanatic
43 Regimaster
40 Gordon
38 MarcelP
36 Bubbagrub
34 Perff
33 JasonDL13
32 ComputerGuy365
31 Sir E Brum
31 Aleman
25 kuba1542
22 guusrs
21 okayama
19 YukiTanaka
19 LostGent
18 MaxHofer
17 nccube
16 mycube
15 brandbest1
7 CubeBird


----------



## JasonDL13 (Aug 26, 2014)

Why am I listed as a DNF for 2x2?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 2, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> Why am I listed as a DNF for 2x2?



Sorry about that. Problem is a bug in the result calculation program
(and the use of square brackets [ and ])
The program reads the first five times in each event row and calculates the
ao5 from them. So please write your times like

2x2: (5.08) , 6.48, 7.46, (9.21) , 8.52 = 7.49

instead of 
2x2: 7.49 [ (5.08) , 6.48, 7.46, (9.21) , 8.52 ]

The 7.49 is not necessary at all, the program calculates it anyway.
(But you may write it at the end of the line after the individual solve
times and then the program checks it).

(The interpretation of square brackets then differ in bld events where
the program skips them altogether considering times within [ ] as memo times.)

I recalculated your result(s) now. It took so long because I have had very bad
internet connection the last week (lightning melted part of the telephone line).


----------

